# Hello from Clayton, NC



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

Welcome Betsy!

Check out the FAQ link at the top left of every page in the gray header bar. That will explain all the functionality of the forum. Also see the forum rules/guidelines. That should keep you heading in the right direction! Experience will teach you the rest!


----------



## Wyvern (Jun 4, 2011)

Welcome to the forum from Statesville, NC


----------



## Lazer128 (Dec 15, 2012)

Welcome to the site!


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome Betsy!


----------

